# Грыжа С6-7 или малая грудная мышца? Прошу совет!



## zxcv12123 (24 Ноя 2022)

всем добрый день !  три месяца назад заболело в районе позвонка с7 справа ,и одновременно трицепс   и спустя некоторое время заболела трапеция справа , потом как то трапеция воспалилась как я думаю - было очень больно в особенности  лопатки ( у гривы если так можно выразится), ну думал мало ли чего продуло - пил найз к концу второй недели понял что то не то,  грешил на трапецию  справа много уплотнений  ходил на массаж жесткий ,  без толку , потом  сделал мрт шеи  есть грыжи 2 шт по 3 мм  с5-6 и с6-7 , вторая вроде бы касается еле еле нерва ,  прошел курс ударноволной  терапии , воспаление в трапеции ушло , но боль в руке в районе трицепса и  ниже  и в районе с7 осталась ,  думал мягкие ткани плеча - сделал мрт  - там все ок , плечо само тоже вроде ок , без вращательных ограничений  больше мне невролог пока не помог,   еще сам думал про малую грудную мышцу потому как после жесткого массирования боли меньше но хз это может быть случайно или  еще как то ...  что сейчас:  мышцы шеи как то быстро дервянеют - не повернуть , надо разминать иначе не вращаются , хруст в шее небольшой , боль в области с7 справа ,боль в  трицепсе   и ниже , если голову наклонять в бок то в кисти  и в локте боль возрастает причем не важно в какой бок наклонить , в положение лежа все отпускает - но  не сразу  , существенно быстрее отпустит если помассировать грудную мышцу , с утра когда лежишь на  спине ничего не болит . три месяца мучаюсь   живу в питере   может кто врача подскажет толкового.


----------



## La murr (24 Ноя 2022)

@zxcv12123, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
В Санкт-Петербурге с пациентами работает доктор Абель Александр Вячеславович. 
Контакты можно найти в инете.


----------



## zxcv12123 (25 Ноя 2022)

Прошу Фёдора Петровича - @Доктор Ступин,  и Андрея Иосифовича - @AIR посмотреть мою тему !


----------



## AIR (25 Ноя 2022)

Раз попросили, извольте заполучить  
Частенько такое бывает при проблемах с мышцами шейно-грудного перехода,  надлопаточной области, плеча по задне наружной поверхности, иногда вплоть до локтя...  Причина может быть в длительной однообразной двигательной или статической нагрузки на данную область.
Сначала пропальпировать, выявить напряжённые,  уплотненные, пастозные (немного застойно отёчные), возможно и болезненные пучки.
Мазилки и пластыри противовоспалительные, очень лёгкий вакуумный массаж силиконовыми баночками по массажному маслу (например с розмарином) минутки три для начала. Обычный массаж, но очень мягкий в виде разминания найденных проблемных пучков. Просто сильный нежелательно,  может вызвать дополнительный спазм, увеличить приток крови с последующей отечностью.
Обычно достаточно раз трёх работы, ну может пять если действительно такая уж проблема.
Насчёт грудных мышц и мышц шеи: всё определяется при диагностике, если проблемы имеются,  то и с данными мышцами конечно работать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2022)

zxcv12123 написал(а):


> всем добрый день !  три месяца назад заболело в районе позвонка с7 справа ,и одновременно трицепс   и спустя некоторое время заболела трапеция справа , потом как то трапеция воспалилась как я думаю - было очень больно в особенности  лопатки ( у гривы если так можно выразится), ну думал мало ли чего продуло - пил найз к концу второй недели понял что то не то,  грешил на трапецию  справа много уплотнений  ходил на массаж жесткий ,  без толку , потом  сделал мрт шеи  есть грыжи 2 шт по 3 мм  с5-6 и с6-7 , вторая вроде бы касается еле еле нерва ,  прошел курс ударноволной  терапии , воспаление в трапеции ушло , но боль в руке в районе трицепса и  ниже  и в районе с7 осталась ,  думал мягкие ткани плеча - сделал мрт  - там все ок , плечо само тоже вроде ок , без вращательных ограничений  больше мне невролог пока не помог,   еще сам думал про малую грудную мышцу потому как после жесткого массирования боли меньше но хз это может быть случайно или  еще как то ...  что сейчас:  мышцы шеи как то быстро дервянеют - не повернуть , надо разминать иначе не вращаются , хруст в шее небольшой , боль в области с7 справа ,боль в  трицепсе   и ниже , если голову наклонять в бок то в кисти  и в локте боль возрастает причем не важно в какой бок наклонить , в положение лежа все отпускает - но  не сразу  , существенно быстрее отпустит если помассировать грудную мышцу , с утра когда лежишь на  спине ничего не болит . три месяца мучаюсь   живу в питере   может кто врача подскажет толкового.


А рефлексы?


----------



## zxcv12123 (26 Ноя 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Раз попросили, извольте заполучить
> Частенько такое бывает при проблемах с мышцами шейно-грудного перехода,  надлопаточной области, плеча по задне наружной поверхности, иногда вплоть до локтя...  Причина может быть в длительной однообразной двигательной или статической нагрузки на данную область...


спасибо что ответили! буду пытаться найти в городе специалиста , город очень большой и очень много шарлатанов , но на сколько это можно вылечить или это операция ?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А рефлексы?


прошу прощения , как мне ответить на данный вопрос ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Ноя 2022)

zxcv12123 написал(а):


> прошу прощения , как мне ответить на данный вопрос ?


Врач рефлексы проверял?
Иначе не узнать от какого нерва болит - от большого (корешка), то есть от грыжи или от маленького (возвратного), то есть от мышц и суставов позвоночника


----------



## zxcv12123 (26 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Врач рефлексы проверял?


не уверен что проверял ... я возможно видел что то подобное в интернете и мне кажется что подобного не было ...  это так тяжело  найти врача - вы себе не представляете .... на поликлиннику рассчитывать не стоит от слова совсем ...  а  к каждому не сходишь ... на всех денег не хватит (((
а я могу сам как то понять ?
когда висишь на турнике в руке боли меньше как мне кажется  но это не точно


----------



## AIR (26 Ноя 2022)

zxcv12123 написал(а):


> но на сколько это можно вылечить или это операция ?





zxcv12123 написал(а):


> сделал мрт шеи есть грыжи 2 шт по 3 мм с5-6 и с6-7 , вторая вроде бы касается еле еле нерва ,


Я всегда предпочитаю двигаться от самого простого и обычного к более сложному, если первичные впечатления не оправдались и открылись новые проявления.  То, что Вы называете грыжами, при описанных размерах, явно таковыми не являются и давать симптоматику в  подавляющем большинстве случаев не могут.


----------



## zxcv12123 (27 Ноя 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> ... То, что Вы называете грыжами, при описанных размерах, явно таковыми не являются и давать симптоматику в  подавляющем большинстве случаев не могут.


И тем не менее мне больно. Я  вполне допускаю что может быть и что то другое , вопрос что и что делать ... как я уже писал выше - город большой . врачей много но пока мне не помогло существенно.   Выше модератор  мне посоветовал доктора Абеля Александра Вячеславовича из Питера. Буду пытаться выйти на связь , однако пока мне не ответили. Можете ли Вы мне что то порекомендовать или посоветовать и спасибо Вам за Ваше мнение и что уделили мне время !


----------



## AIR (27 Ноя 2022)

zxcv12123 написал(а):


> И тем не менее мне больно.


Сочувствую. Тем не менее,  не хотелось бы, чтобы эти небольшие протрузии были невинно осуждённым.



zxcv12123 написал(а):


> Я вполне допускаю что может быть и что то другое , вопрос что и что делать ...


В первую очередь качественная диагностика: жалобы, сбор анамнеза, правильный мануальный осмотр с разбором снимков.



zxcv12123 написал(а):


> Можете ли Вы мне что то порекомендовать или посоветовать и спасибо Вам за Ваше мнение


На неделе форумчанка из СПб написала, что после длительных таки поисков нашла в городе доктора по профилю -  невролога(кандидата наук), мануального терапевта знающего мышечно-тонические нарушения.


----------



## zxcv12123 (27 Ноя 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Сочувствую. Тем не менее,  не хотелось бы, чтобы эти небольшие протрузии были невинно осуждённым.
> 
> 
> В первую очередь качественная диагностика: жалобы, сбор анамнеза, правильный мануальный осмотр с разбором снимков.
> ...


а будьте так добры подсказать мне что это за  врач ?
 и еще  в заключении ЭНМГ сказано что  признаки легкого поражения  корешков спинного мозга с6-7  без проявления активности денервационного процесса на момент исследования . Характер поражения - преимущественно нейрапраксия . изменения выражены более  на уровне с6  с повышением тонической активации мышц  покое - что тут сказано - можете ли Вы мне перевести.


----------



## AIR (28 Ноя 2022)

@Alik 
"Я нашла отличного врача в СПб, который работает мягкими техниками с мышцами, мануальный терапевт, невролог, кандидат медицинских наук. Искала очень долго."



zxcv12123 написал(а):


> а будьте так добры подсказать мне что это за врач ?


Могу только привести эту цитату.



zxcv12123 написал(а):


> и еще в заключении ЭНМГ сказано что признаки легкого поражения корешков спинного мозга с6-7 без проявления активности денервационного процесса на момент исследования . Характер поражения - преимущественно нейрапраксия . изменения выражены более на уровне с6 с повышением тонической активации мышц покое - что тут сказано - можете ли Вы мне перевести.


Как раз именно у профильного специалиста - невролога, и можете спросить максимально понятный и подробный ответ.


----------

